# الناطق باسم جماعة "بوكو حرام" : سنعتدى على المسيحيين ما لم يقبلوا الإسلام



## Abd elmassih (13 يوليو 2012)

* الناطق  باسم جماعة "بوكو حرام" : سنعتدى على  المسيحيين ما لم يقبلوا  الإسلام                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       




*​* 
** بقلم ريتا قرقماز *

* روما، الخميس 12 يوليو 2012 (ZENIT.org).- تحمّل المتشددونالإسلاميونمن    جماعة بوكو حرام مسؤوليّة قتل أكثر من 50 شخصاً مسيحياً في شمال نيجيريا    الوسطى لإجبارهم على الأسلمة. وتبعاً لهذه التطوّرات أفاد الناطق باسم    جماعة "بوكو حرام" أبو كاكا، أنّ الجماعة الإسلاميّة ستكمل اعتداءاتها على    المسيحيين في البلاد وعليهم تقبّل الإسلام فهي الديانة الحقيقية وإلّا  فلن   ينعموا بالسلام مشيراً إلى أنّ المسيحيين هم من أعلنوا الحرب أوّلاً  على   المسلمين بمساعدة الحكومة. كما أنّه شكر الله على هذه المجازر  الناجحة  بحقّ  المسيحيين.  *

* وبحسب بيان وردنا من "عون الكنيسة المتألمة"، فقد دعى أساقفة نيجيريا    المسيحيين إلى عدم الثأر ولكن بدون جدوى، فتبعاً لهذه الأحداث التي تضمّنت    تفجير 3 كنائس ومقتل الكثيرين، هاجم المسيحييون المحلات التجارية التابعة    للمسلمين. *

* إنّ "عون الكينسة المتألمة" تدعو الجميع إلى الصلاة من أجل الجماعة    المسيحية في نيجيريا ومن أجل حلول السلام في ظلّ هذه الأزمة الصعبة ".*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

همجية الفكر الاسلامى فاقت كل حد
ربنا يرحم


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

افعلوا ما شئتهم
نثق ان الكنيسه ستبقي الي الابد 
فابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها

فهذا وعد الهنا
ولن نخاف منكم ايها المسلمين الهجم وهذا ليس بجديد عليكم

يسوع يرحمنا وينور عقولكم قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2012)

*ما تخافوش 

ما فيش جديد

بس أنا نفسى أعرف هم ما بيتشطروش ليه على البوذيين و الهندوسيين و اليهود و عبدة الشيطان و و و 

متشطرين بس علينا ليه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2012)

*تخلف وهمجية
*
ربنا يرحمنا وينور عقولهم.:94:



.


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2012)

*إن  استطاعوا أن يقتلوا الجسد *

*فلن يقدروا أن يقتلوا الروح ... لأنها بالمسيح وللمسيح ... وليس لهم سلطان عليها *

.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

الخطر على الاسلام ليست اليهوديه او الهندوسية ولكن الخطر هو فى ازداد اعداد المتنصرين فى كل مكان وسوف تنتشر المسيحية رغم انف الجميع الرب معنا


----------



## V mary (13 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*ليقتلوا كما يشاؤون ، بهذه الطريقة يكشفون لمسلمي بلادهم الإسلام الحقيقي ، إسلام الغزوات والسبي الذي بات تحت مساحيق التجميل اليوم ، وبهذه الطريقة يرى الناس المسيحية الحقيقية ، مسيحية عصر الاستشهاد .*

*وهذا السبب في تحول المسيحية في نيجيريا خلال 10 أعوام من 40% إلى 48،5 % مقابل تحول الإسلام من 50% إلى 50,5% .*


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2012)

> وبحسب بيان وردنا من "عون الكنيسة المتألمة"، فقد دعى أساقفة نيجيريا المسيحيين إلى عدم الثأر ولكن بدون جدوى، فتبعاً لهذه الأحداث التي تضمّنت تفجير 3 كنائس ومقتل الكثيرين، هاجم المسيحييون المحلات التجارية التابعة للمسلمين.


لماذا لا يدعوا الناس تدافع عن نفسها و اعراضها؟ مئات القتلى و هدم الكنائس و الرد "حرق محال"؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> > ولن نخاف منكم ايها المسلمين الهجم وهذا ليس بجديد عليكم
> 
> 
> يعنى إيه الهجم ؟!
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبي ياسر أنا ضد التعميم وأؤمن بوجود نسبة كبيرة من المسلمين الرائعين ، ولكني أرى مشكلة عدائية في العقيدة ذاتها : أعطني ديناً عامل مشاكل "في كل حتة" ، في أي مكان عدواني مع أي شعب أو طائفة أخرى له مشاكل ومعارك ، لا يندمج في المجتمع بل يريد دمج المجتمع فيه وإتباعه له وإن كان مهاجراً .*
*أعطني ديناً أمر رسوله أن يقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا له !!*


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> +Nevena+ قال:
> 
> 
> > سيظل دائما ....
> ...


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> +Nevena+ قال:
> 
> 
> > يعنى إيه الهجم ؟!
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا نفسى أعرف هم ما بيتشطروش ليه على البوذيين و الهندوسيين و اليهود و عبدة الشيطان و و و *
> 
> *متشطرين بس علينا ليه ؟؟؟؟*


 
لا أظن ان سؤالك جدي لأن الجواب معروف.

الشيطان يحارب فقط أبناء الإله الحقيقي الذي قهره بموته على الصليب وقيامته.

البوذيون والهندوس واليهود وعبدة الشيطان كلهم لم يتبعوا بعد قاهر الشيطان بالصليب، ولكنه سيحاربهم يوم يتبعوه. 

يكفي أن تنظري الى التفرقة في نظرة المجتمع الإسلامي وفي حكمه على من يترك الإسلام الى الإلحاد أو الى المسيح.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يوليو 2012)

نيجيريا ابحثو عن تاريخها القديم والحديث وبتعرفون من هم السبب
في عدوانية هولاء دائما جماعات المتشدده هذه ردت فعل لاظطهاد
تعرضو لها من ناس مسيحين غربين ما حسبو حساب تفرقة وتمزيق بلد
كامل واكبر همهم كان زرع الفتن  قبليه عرقيه دينيه ومن يوم الاستقلال لين يومنا وهم يعانون من فرق تسد بتاعت بريطانيا المسيحيه
وكمان الطرف الاخر مش مقصر ولا انتم ما تشاهدون الاخبار؟

ياسر خل يعممون ايش دعوه تفرق ولا تاثر

نحن ارهابيين والدول المسيحيه اللي غزتنا باسم الدمقراطيه والصليب
ماهي ارهابيه .. زمن مقلوب


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيجيريا ابحثو عن تاريخها القديم والحديث وبتعرفون من هم السبب
> في عدوانية هولاء دائما جماعات المتشدده هذه ردت فعل لاظطهاد
> تعرضو لها من ناس مسيحين غربين ما حسبو حساب تفرقة وتمزيق بلد
> كامل واكبر همهم كان زرع الفتن قبليه عرقيه دينيه ومن يوم الاستقلال لين يومنا وهم يعانون من فرق تسد بتاعت بريطانيا المسيحيه
> ...


 *عجيب أمرك ، وأدعو لطردك من المنتدى لأنك تدافعين عن قتلة الأبرياء وبالتالي أنت إرهابية على شاكلتهم .*
*من قال لك أن الجنود أتوكم من الخارج باسم الصليب ؟؟ من قتل معظم العراقيين ؟؟ أليسوا مسلمين ذبحوا بعضهم على الهويات ؟؟ ومن قال لك أن مسيحيي العراق اعترفوا بالغزاة أو أصلاً كان للدين علاقة بالموضوع !!*

*ما ذنب مسيحيي نيجيريا إذا كانت بريطانيا احتلت بلادهم ؟؟ وأصلاً لدى الأوروبيين حينها نزعة ضد السود قبيحة لا أعتقد أنهم يتعاطفون معهم أبداً .*

*والآن وقد خرج المحتل فهل يحق لأحد تفجير الكنائس كل فترة ؟!!؟!؟!*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> لا أظن ان سؤالك جدي لأن الجواب معروف.
> 
> الشيطان يحارب فقط أبناء الإله الحقيقي الذي قهره بموته على الصليب وقيامته.
> 
> ...



*ما هو دا قصدى بس جبته بصيغة سؤال

عشان ما حدش يقول إن الرسول أمر المسلميم بمحاربة الكفار

أليس البوذيين و الهندوس كفار فى نظر رسول الاسلام ؟*


----------



## fouad78 (14 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيجيريا ابحثو عن تاريخها القديم والحديث وبتعرفون من هم السبب
> في عدوانية هولاء دائما جماعات المتشدده هذه ردت فعل لاظطهاد
> تعرضو لها من ناس مسيحين غربين ما حسبو حساب تفرقة وتمزيق بلد
> كامل واكبر همهم كان زرع الفتن  قبليه عرقيه دينيه ومن يوم الاستقلال لين يومنا وهم يعانون من فرق تسد بتاعت بريطانيا المسيحيه
> ...





​


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيجيريا ابحثو عن تاريخها القديم والحديث وبتعرفون من هم السبب
> في عدوانية هولاء دائما جماعات المتشدده هذه ردت فعل لاظطهاد
> تعرضو لها من ناس مسيحين غربين ما حسبو حساب تفرقة وتمزيق بلد
> كامل واكبر همهم كان زرع الفتن  قبليه عرقيه دينيه ومن يوم الاستقلال لين يومنا وهم يعانون من فرق تسد بتاعت بريطانيا المسيحيه
> ...


*الحقيقه ومن غير لف ودوران انت ومعظم اخواتك المسلمين ارهابيين ايوه ارهابيين وانت الذين بدئتم الغزو عن طريق نبيكى المزعوم الذى كان يخرج ليغزو وينهب القوم الأمنين هذه هى الحقيقه الاثمه التى تحاولون اخفائها 
متى يرتاح العالم من تلك العقيده الارهابيه التى بسببها عانى الملايين من البشر باسم ذلك الدين وسالت دمائهم تحت شعارات هذه العقيده التى نسج خيوطها الشيطان*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

*لا اله الا الله ... اشمعنا مسلمين بورما اللى على الفيس واجعين دماغنا و كل شوية شير .. و دول بتوع نيجيريا محدش بيسمع عنهم ؟؟ ها بقا ليييييه ؟؟؟ ولا أكمنها أول مرة حد يعرف يدوس للمسلمين على طرف لكن المسيحيين متعوووووودة دايماااااا ؟؟ 
يلا مبروك عليهم الاستشهاد و مبروك على التانيين الحرق بجاز فى نار جهنم  ( أقصد القتلة فقط لا غير عشان محدش يأول كلامى )

*


----------



## Senamor (14 يوليو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *الحقيقه ومن غير لف ودوران انت ومعظم اخواتك المسلمين ارهابيين ايوه ارهابيين وانت الذين بدئتم الغزو عن طريق نبيكى المزعوم الذى كان يخرج ليغزو وينهب القوم الأمنين هذه هى الحقيقه الاثمه التى تحاولون اخفائها
> متى يرتاح العالم من تلك العقيده الارهابيه التى بسببها عانى الملايين من البشر باسم ذلك الدين وسالت دمائهم تحت شعارات هذه العقيده التى نسج خيوطها الشيطان*



*كلآمك خاطئ  وارجع الى التاريخ فبعد ان عاش المسلمين والمسيحيين في سلام  وكان في وقتها عصر الازدهار والتطور لدى المسلمين

قام المسيحييون بشن حملات صليبية بدأها البابا اوربان الثاني واللي انتهت بهزيمتهم على يد صلاح الدين الايوبي واسترجاع جميع الاراضي


ولازالت هذه الواقعه في ذاكرة كل مسلم وخصوصا المتشددين

فهم يعتقدو ان التساهل مع المسيحيين ستؤدي الى حملات صليبية اخرى بالرغم إني اراه كلام خاطئ



وهذا الكلام تأكدت منه بعد ماسمعت خطابات لزعيم حركة بوكو حرام والحركة الاسلامية في الصومال وبن لادن نفسه حول الهجمات الصليبية التي يقوم بها المسيحيين الآن*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *كلآمك خاطئ  وارجع الى التاريخ فبعد ان عاش المسلمين والمسيحيين في سلام  وكان في وقتها عصر الازدهار والتطور لدى المسلمين
> 
> قام المسيحييون بشن حملات صليبية بدأها البابا اوربان الثاني واللي انتهت بهزيمتهم على يد صلاح الدين الايوبي واسترجاع جميع الاراضي
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه مسيحيين مين اللى عملو الحملات الصليبية ؟؟ الشرقيين ؟؟ أصلك لو فاهم كدة تبقى مصيبة سودة و يبقى فعلا اخرة التعليم المجانى وحشة .. و لو مسيحيى الغرب هما اللى عملوها . يبقى المسيحيين الشرقيين ذنبهم ايه ولا نظام اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب ؟؟ 
و بعدين ايه اللهجة العجيبة بتاعت المتشديين مش نسيينها ؟ أصل لو على النسيان يبقى المسيحيين هيفتكرو حاجات كتير اوى .. هيفتكرو انهم سمحو للمسلمين بدخول مصر و بعدين فرضو علينا جزية و احنا اللى ساعدنا فى دخولهم ! و يا دفع الجزية يا الاسلام  يا القتل!!! ها ايه رأيك نفتكر و لا ننسى ؟؟؟؟؟

و لو انت بجد سمعت كدة فيه مثل عربى بيقول اللى بيتكلم مجنون و بيستمع عاقل بس لو العاقل صدق المجنون يبقى ايه ؟؟ :t17:*


----------



## Senamor (14 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه مسيحيين مين اللى عملو الحملات الصليبية ؟؟ الشرقيين ؟؟ أصلك لو فاهم كدة تبقى مصيبة سودة و يبقى فعلا اخرة التعليم المجانى وحشة .. و لو مسيحيى الغرب هما اللى عملوها . يبقى المسيحيين الشرقيين ذنبهم ايه ولا نظام
> t17:*



*
انا نقلت لك فقط رأي المتشددين فقط ولم اكن اعلم ان هناك فرق بين مسيحين الشرق والغرب


*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> المسيحيين هيفتكرو حاجات كتير اوى .. هيفتكرو انهم سمحو للمسلمين بدخول مصر و بعدين فرضو علينا جزية و احنا اللى ساعدنا فى دخولهم ! و يا دفع الجزية يا الاسلام  يا القتل!!! ها ايه رأيك نفتكر و لا ننسى ؟؟؟؟؟
> t17:[/B][/COLOR]



*ومين اللي اعاد البابا بنيامين من منفاه بعد ماكان هارب من الاحتلال الروماني لمصر وارجعه الى كرسيه الباباوي واحسن إليه ؟؟ اليس عمرو بن العاص

مصر لم تكن دوله مستقله عندما احتلها المسلمين  كانت تمتلكها روما


هذا الكلام ليس من عندي  فهناك موضوع مثبت من قبل المشرفين اعتقد صوت صارخ في قسم الحوار الاسلامي يحكي ماكتبته*


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

بصراحة التشدد في كل فريق (مسيحي أو مسلم) بقى من أصعب ما يكون، لأن الضدية تخرب العقول، وتحرير الفكر العربي أصعب من تحرير فلسطين فعلاً، وللأسف الشديد كل شيء اختلط ببعضه البعض من كلا الطرفين بلا استثناء، لأن التناحر ليس حلاً ولا العداوة والانتقام تستطيع أن تصنع بلداً ومجتمع سوي ممكن ان يبقى فيه ولو قدر قليل جداً من السلام، فالكل سيتذوق الخراب، ويعيش في الدمار لا محاله، طالما فيه عداوه تُزاد يوماً بعد يوم، ونظر نتناحر على التاريخ الماضي ولا ننظر للمستقبل أبداً ولا نستطيع ان نغفر، وهذا ترسخ في وجدان الجميع للأسف وأصبحنا كلنا متعصبون في شكل متسامحين، وهي واضحه في كل الكلام والردود والحوارات، والمسيحيين أصبحوا لا يعرفون الكتاب المقدس كخبرة وحياة، بل كلام في كلام وبس، ربنا يرحمنا كلنا وينقذنا من عقولنا التي أُصيبت بغمامه كثيفة أعمت أعيننا وكل واحد مسك سيفاً وأخذ يطعن به نفسه قبل أن يطعن الآخر !!!! يا ترى متى نستفيق ولو في مرة في حياتنا ونصنع سلاماً واقعياً وليس فكرياً !!! آه وألف آه، أرحمنا أنت يا رب... 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*



كلآمك خاطئ وارجع الى التاريخ فبعد ان عاش المسلمين والمسيحيين في سلام وكان في وقتها عصر الازدهار والتطور لدى المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بعد ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*تقصد بعدما أخضعتم المسيحيين ؟؟*
*بعدما قتلت فتوحاتكم عشرات آلاف الروم والأقباط ؟؟*
*بعدما سبيتم مئات القرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بعد ماذا أجب إن فيك جرأة على أفعال أجدادك المجرمين .*

*



كلآمك خاطئ وارجع الى التاريخ فبعد ان عاش المسلمين والمسيحيين في سلام وكان في وقتها عصر الازدهار والتطور لدى المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أجدادك لا يستحقون غزو صليبي فقط ، بل يستحقون أن يضربوا بالأحذية على رؤوسهم النتنة القذرة المعاقة .*
*هل تعرف الحجة القريبة للغزو الصليبي ؟؟ أصبح الشاطر يقتل رجال الدين المسيحيين ، والشاطر يعتدي على الحجاج المسيحيين ، وفي النهاية تم هدم كنيسة القيامة ، هل تعرف ما هي كنيسة القيامة ؟؟*
*هل الكنيسة التي تشرف أمتك كلها وتعجزها بمعجزة النور المقدس التي ما زالت المنتديات الإسلامية تقف عاجزة أمام موضوعي المثبت دونما أي رد يقنع طفلاً .*
*هذه الكنيسة التي هي بمثابة الكعبة لنا بل وأقدس ، قاموا بهدمها دونما سبب إلا لتفريغ أحقاد دين الحقد في الآخرين .*

*ولعلمك أن الحروب الصليبية لم تكن يوماً مسيحية ، بل قتلت 40000 من مسيحيي الشرق على رأسهم بطرك كنيستي في دمشق وهي أعلى رتبة لدينا في الكنيسة .*

*ولعلمك الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اعتذرت عنها واعتبرتها نقطة سوداء في تاريخها ، وليس مثل المسلمين الذين يفتخرون بتاريخ أجدادهم والفتوحات الدموية الغنية بالسبي والقتل والإبادة الجماعية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*



ومين اللي اعاد البابا بنيامين من منفاه بعد ماكان هارب من الاحتلال الروماني لمصر وارجعه الى كرسيه الباباوي واحسن إليه ؟؟ اليس عمرو بن العاص

مصر لم تكن دوله مستقله عندما احتلها المسلمين كانت تمتلكها روما


هذا الكلام ليس من عندي فهناك موضوع مثبت من قبل المشرفين اعتقد صوت صارخ في قسم الحوار الاسلامي يحكي ماكتبته

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل قرأت موضوع سماحة خلفاء المسلمين مع أقباط مصر ؟*


----------



## Senamor (15 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بعد ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تقصد بعدما أخضعتم المسيحيين ؟؟*
> *بعدما قتلت فتوحاتكم عشرات آلاف الروم والأقباط ؟؟*
> *بعدما سبيتم مئات القرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



*كلامك حسسني إن الروم كان شعب اعزل مسالم وأن المسلمين سرقو اراضيهم :new6: !!

الا تعرف امبراطورية الروم وغطرستهم وماكانو يملكوه من قوة وعدد  ؟

او نسيت بأن الجندي الروماني كان محصن بأقوى الدروع والاسلحه 


صورة تخيليه لجنود الروم عشان افكرك لو كنت ناسي :new6:*







*


وكلامك يبيح (لحماس)مايفعلوه  إذا لماذا تتهموهم بالإرهاب ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

> *كلامك حسسني إن الروم كان شعب اعزل مسالم وأن المسلمين سرقو اراضيهم :new6: !!
> الا تعرف امبراطورية الروم وغطرستهم وماكانو يملكوه من قوة وعدد ؟
> او نسيت بأن الجندي الروماني كان محصن بأقوى الدروع والاسلحه
> صورة تخيليه لجنود الروم عشان افكرك لو كنت ناسي :new6:
> ...



*فعلاً أنتم سرقتم أراضيهم ، لأن بلاد الشام وتركيا هي أراضيهم .*
*متى اتهمت حماس بالإرهاب يا معتوه ؟؟ حماس حتى وقت قريب بالكامل ، وحتى الآن جزئياً هي ضمن فريقي السياسي فكيف أتهمها بالإرهاب ؟؟!!*

*إسرائيل هي من سرقت الأرض مثلما فعل المسلمون .*

*ولا أدري حقيقة ما هي النقطة التي رددت عليها من بين كل النقاط المطروحة المحقة ، فأنت لم تجب أن أية نقطة سوى أنك عرضت الجندي الروماني ولا أدري ما المشكلة في دروعه !!*
*والروم كانوا حضارة عظيمة من أعظم الحضارات في علم التأريخ وفي كثير من المجالات وقرأت مرة في كتب التاريخ أن العرب كانوا يحسدون الروم على عدالة حكامهم .*

*ولو أنك راجعت موضوع سماحة الخلفاء المسلمين لأقباط مصر لرأيت كيف التجأ الأقباط لأراضي الروم هرباً مما فعله المسلمون من مذابح وهرباً من ثقل الجزية .*


----------



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2012)

إلى متى سنُضيع وقتنا ومجهودنا في هذا التناحر، وإلى متى لا نسعى للمصالحة ونحاول نكون عقلاء، إلى متى أجيبوني من فضلكم !!! متى سنطرح كل الماضي وراء ظهورنا ونثبت للعالم أننا أبناء سلام ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
أنا حاسسس أنه بقى ما فيش فايدة من الكلام مش بقى ينفع ، يا رب ارحمنا وارحم الجميع في بقاع العالم، فيا أما ينتهي العالم وننتهي من هذا التناحر والشرّ الذي تفشى في كل مكان وأمرض العقول كلها ودمر النفوس ليبقى فيها الحقد والكراهية راسخة رسوخ الجبال العالية، يا أما تعطي روح العقل والاتزان ونضوج نفسي وفكري للجميع !!! يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2012)

حق ايه ياارهابين انتوا ادوات فى ايد ابليس القتال منذ البدء
ربنا ينور قلوبكم وتعرفوا معنى المحبه 
ربنا  يحمي العالم من شركم​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

> متى سنطرح كل الماضي وراء ظهورنا ونثبت للعالم أننا أبناء سلام ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


*لا حاجة للمسيحيين (خاصة المشرقيين منهم) أن يثبتوا أنهم أبناء سلام لأنهم فعلاً كذلك .*
*ماذا فعلوا بالمقابل ؟؟ قتلوا مسيحيي العراق وهجروهم بالجملة ؟؟*
*كل منطقة يجب أن تسمى بخالد قائد فتوحات قتلت 70000 مسيحي ، وعمر صاحب نظرية إذلال مسيحيي بلاد الشام وحرمانهم من كل الحقوق وذل رهيب ، أو باسم فلان أو علان من مجرميهم لنتذكرهم جيداً .*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (15 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> +Nevena+ قال:
> 
> 
> > يعنى إيه الهجم ؟!
> ...


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (15 يوليو 2012)

*في الغرب العكس تماما *

*المسلمين هناك هم الذين يذلون ويقتلون ويتعرضون للإضطهاد !*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *في الغرب العكس تماما *
> 
> *المسلمين هناك هم الذين يذلون ويقتلون ويتعرضون للإضطهاد !*




انتا بتتكلم بجد ولا بتهز
في الغرب المسلمين واخدين حقمهم تالت ومتلت 
انا عايش في الغرب وشايف دا بعيني
فبلاش تعيشو في الاوهام


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *في الغرب العكس تماما *
> 
> *المسلمين هناك هم الذين يذلون ويقتلون ويتعرضون للإضطهاد !*


*يا أخي هل تتكلم جدياً أم تضحك معنا ؟؟*
*أي اضطهاد للمسلمين في الغرب !!*
*حين أجمعت الدول الإسلامية على تجريم التبشير بالمسيحية وأشهر المبشرين العالميين وأهم محاوري الإسلام ممنوعون من المجيء إلى هذه الدول لأن زيارتهم قد تعني تبشير الآلاف وبالتالي فتن ومجازر ، في حين أنه في الغرب تعمل المؤسسات (وليس الأفراد فقط) الدعوية على عينك يا تاجر ومرخصة وكل شيء .*


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *في الغرب العكس تماما *
> 
> *المسلمين هناك هم الذين يذلون ويقتلون ويتعرضون للإضطهاد !*


 

أنا مانعة نفسي من المشاركة في هذه المواضيع لأنها تسمم البدن.

بس مقدرتش امنع نفسي وأنا اقرأ كلامك الغريب.

يا ريتك تعطينا مثل مع إثباتات. 
ملا انا عايشة في الغرب وشايفة كيف المسلمين يستغلوا قوانين الغرب كلها لصالحهم.
ما يحصلون عليه في الغرب لا يحصلون عليه في بلادهم ولا في الأحلام.

باين انك صغير كثير يا ابني وبتردد كلام ناس كذابين.


----------



## Senamor (15 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أنا مانعة نفسي من المشاركة في هذه المواضيع لأنها تسمم البدن.
> 
> بس مقدرتش امنع نفسي وأنا اقرأ كلامك الغريب.
> 
> ...




*منظمة العفو الدولية تدين «اضطهاد المسلمين» بالولايات المتحدة وتطالب بإجراءات قوية لحمايتهم*

http://today.almasryalyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=269393



*قرار بـ « حظر المآذن » في سويسرا*
http://www.aleqt.com/2009/12/16/article_317567.html



*دراسة تؤكد تصاعد "التمييز" تجاه المسلمين في أوروبا*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/talking_point/newsid_4354000/4354003.stm



*فرنسا: تعرض مسلمَين لهجوم من اليمين المتطرف اثناء صلاة الفجر*

http://www.alukah.net/World_Muslims/0/40767/

*
خليفة زعيم اليمين المتطرف في فرنسا تشبّه صلاة المسلمين في الشوارع بالاحتلال النازي*

http://www.france24.com/ar/20101212-front-national-marine-le-pen-nazi-muslim-scandale-racisme




*شتم واهانه مسلم من قبل مجموعه من المسيحيين اثناء تأدية صلاته*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWXewQt6mpU


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*



خليفة زعيم اليمين المتطرف في فرنسا تشبّه صلاة المسلمين في الشوارع بالاحتلال النازي

http://www.france24.com/ar/20101212-...andale-racisme




شتم واهانه مسلم من قبل مجموعه من المسيحيين اثناء تأدية صلاته

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWXewQt6mpU

أنقر للتوسيع...

بصراحة قلة أدب المسلمين فاقت التصورات .

والتمييز بدأ يتصاعد ويستعيد اليمين المتطرف أمجاده لأن الإسلام وما يسببه للأوروبيين من قرف بدأ يتنامى ، ويريد المسلمون العيش  في دول متحضرة وكأنهم قبل آلاف السنين ، لم يبق إلا توزيع النوق والغنم ، خاصة مع ما يراه الأوروبيون من جرائم وذبح لم يكونوا يتخيلون أنها قد تحدث باسم الدين .

وأعتقد قرار حظر المآذن حاز تصويت مجلس الشعب السويسري لكنه لم ينفذ .
ثم إن الكويت تمنع أجراس الكنائس والسعودية تمنع الكنائس من أساسها .

ومقابل كل ما أتيت به هناك مليار دليل على أن المسلمين في الخارج وضعهم أفضل من بلدانهم ، فرنسا مثلاً عينت وزيرة عدل مسلمة ، هل تجرؤ (وليس ترغب) دولة إسلامية على ذلك ؟؟

أين أنتم من البشرية .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *منظمة العفو الدولية تدين «اضطهاد المسلمين» بالولايات المتحدة وتطالب بإجراءات قوية لحمايتهم*
> 
> http://today.almasryalyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=269393


*هى منظمة العفو الدولية ديه ....موجودة فين ...مش برضوا أمريكا 

إيه يا أستاذى إنت بتتعاطى حاجة على الصبح
*




Senamor قال:


> *قرار بـ « حظر المآذن » في سويسرا*
> http://www.aleqt.com/2009/12/16/article_317567.html


*و إيه المشكلة ....ناس عاملة دوشة و إزعاج بالميكرفونات 
خمس مرات فى اليوم ......دا غير التراويح ....وووووو

حقا بطلوا دا و إسمعوا دا 

سكتنا له دخل بحماره
*





Senamor قال:


> *دراسة تؤكد تصاعد "التمييز" تجاه المسلمين في أوروبا*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/talking_point/newsid_4354000/4354003.stm



إزاى يعنى جلالتك

دا التنظيم الدولى للاخوان المسلمين ....موجود فى إنجلترا 




Senamor قال:


> *فرنسا: تعرض مسلمَين لهجوم من اليمين المتطرف اثناء صلاة الفجر*
> 
> http://www.alukah.net/World_Muslims/0/40767/


و فرنسا عملت إيه لليمين المتطرف ....أخدوا براءة ....و لا يمكن أخذوا ترقية فى الوظيفة



Senamor قال:


> *
> خليفة زعيم اليمين المتطرف في فرنسا تشبّه صلاة المسلمين في الشوارع بالاحتلال النازي*
> 
> http://www.france24.com/ar/20101212-front-national-marine-le-pen-nazi-muslim-scandale-racisme


يعنى ممنوع يقول رأيه يا ساتر....و لا عندك اللى ممكن يقول رأيه فى الاسلام ....يبقى إضطهاد للمسلمين 



Senamor قال:


> *شتم واهانه مسلم من قبل مجموعه من المسيحيين اثناء تأدية صلاته*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWXewQt6mpU



يا حرام .....إتشتم دفعة واحدة ....يالهوى


----------



## Senamor (15 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> ]
> *والتمييز بدأ يتصاعد ويستعيد اليمين المتطرف أمجاده*



*
إذا انت تعترف ان هناك تمييز ضد المسلمين وأنه يتصاعد في اوروبا  ..

شكرآ لك   ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*من الدول أبداً لديهم من الحقوق أكثر من بلدانهم ، لكن الناس بدأت تعرفهم أكثر = تكرههم أكثر ، واليمين المتطرف في فرنسا طول عمره يحصد 4% ، آخر مرة حصد 20% , وسيحصد المزيد لحين الصدام المتوقع ، فإما أن تكون فرنسا دولة إسلامية أو أن يحفظها اليمين المتطرف لهويتها القومية .*

*وعلى فكرة حتى لا يمتد خيالك لكون هؤلاء عملاء ، فاليمين المتطرف حاقد على اليهود أكثر من المسلمين ، ولا يطيقهم .*

*المسلمين في الخارج يحصدون أفضل حقوقهم لكن تخلفهم سيكره الناس بهم ، وهذا لا يمكن أن يسجله الدستور .*
*أذكر أن شخصاً أخبرني أن مر بحي للعربان في ضواحي باريس ، فشاهدهم يقومون بشواء رأس غنم على الرصيف أمام الناس ، وهو مشهد مرعب لم ير مثله طوال حياته في دولته العربية .*
*فكيف لن يكرههم الشعب في الخارج !!*

*بعض خطب المساجد كلها حديث عن الكفار ومعاداتهم وهم في حضنهم !! حقد المسلمين على الجميع سيأتي بأبشع ردات الفعل ، تخيل كنت أتابع محطة إسلامية يتصل شخص من الدانيمارك (وهذا قبل حادثة الرسومات بسنين) ، ليسألهم عن كونه يأخذ راتبه من كافر ، وهل هذا يجوز ، وهل يجوز التبرع للكفار .*

*لم أعرف يوماً بعقيدة من البوذية في أقصى الشرق إلى عبدة الأرواح في أقصى الغرب فيها هذا الكم من الحقد والتكفير للآخرين .*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> بس أنا نفسى أعرف
> هم ما بيتشطروش ليه على البوذيين و الهندوسيين و اليهود و عبدة الشيطان و و و
> ...



ببساطة جداً 
علشان الشيطان ........ بيحارب أولاد الله فقط 
ونحنُ أولاد الله 

لكن * البوذيين و الهندوسيين و اليهود و عبدة الشيطان و و و 
مثل المسلمين تماماً ......... هؤلاء تابعين للشيطان 

ومش معقول الشيطان هيحارب أولادة والتابعين له 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

> لكن *البوذيين و الهندوسيين و اليهود و عبدة الشيطان و و و
> مثل المسلمين تماماً ......... هؤلاء تابعين للشيطان *


*لا نقول تابعين للشيطان بل يكفي أن نقول أنهم خارج درب الخلاص ، والشيطان لا يهمه استهداف من هم خارج هذا الدرب .*
*مثلاً العقيدة البوذية جميلة وأقرب للفلسفة منها للدين ، ولكنها بالنهاية إلحادية ولا تؤدي لأي خلاص لذلك يتركها الشيطان .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ببساطة جداً
> علشان الشيطان ........ بيحارب أولاد الله فقط
> ونحنُ أولاد الله
> 
> ...


*

ما هو أنا كمان فاهمة الكلام دا

أنا سؤالى موجه للمسلمين مش للمسيحيين 



يا ترى هم بأة فاهمين إيه؟؟؟*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (15 يوليو 2012)

*نحن المسلمين لا نرغب ولا نهدف إلى قتل أو نهب أو سرقة أحد كما يتخيل الكثيرين *

*نحن بريئين من المتطرفين الذين يفعلون هذه الأشياء باسم الإسلام*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *نحن المسلمين لا نرغب ولا نهدف إلى قتل أو نهب أو سرقة أحد كما يتخيل الكثيرين *
> 
> *نحن بريئين من المتطرفين الذين يفعلون هذه الأشياء باسم الإسلام*


*
ما تقولش نحن قول أنا

و هى ديه مشكلة الناس المسلمين المعتدلين 

إنهم مش عايزين يعترفوا بإجرام الاسلام*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (17 يوليو 2012)

هذا الاشي للخير طبعا، خلي الكل يعرف ووساختهم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تقولش نحن قول أنا*
> 
> *و هى ديه مشكلة الناس المسلمين المعتدلين *
> 
> *إنهم مش عايزين يعترفوا بإجرام الاسلام*


*ماخلاص بقى ياايرينى اسطوانة الاسلام والارهاب اتكسرت خلاص  غيرى بقى !!*
*الاسلام جاى من السلام والكل عارف*
*هما الارثوذكس اللى ابادوا المسلمين فى البوسنة يمثلوا المسيحية الارثوذكسية *
*هى اى بلوة تلزقوها فى الاسلام .. دعاية*
*يعنى للمسيحية ولا ايه ماكفاية بقى :act23:*
*لو مسيحى اتخانق مع مسلم ... الحق*
*شوف المسلم الارهابى .. احنا مضهدين*
*يارب يارب خلصنا بقى من المسلمين ومارشات عسكرية *

*وياريت محدش بقى يرصصلى كام موضوع*
*لانى هارصصلوا برضوا كام موضوع والنت*
*مليان .. عايزين نتكلم عن ازاى تسود روح*
*المحبة .. ازاى نرتقى بالتعليم الدينى ولا*
*نترك الامر للجهلة راسبى الاعدادية الذين*
*لم يجدوا لهم عملا ولا تجارة الا الدين*

*مش كدا ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماخلاص بقى ياايرينى اسطوانة الاسلام والارهاب اتكسرت خلاص  غيرى بقى !!*
> *الاسلام جاى من السلام والكل عارف*
> *هما الارثوذكس اللى ابادوا المسلمين فى البوسنة يمثلوا المسيحية الارثوذكسية *
> *هى اى بلوة تلزقوها فى الاسلام .. دعاية*
> ...



*تصدق انا خوفت و حصلى الرعب :giveup: الاسلام جاى من السلام ؟؟ و دة من امتى ؟؟ طب و الكل اللى عارف فوق دة مش عارف ان الاسلام انتشر بالفتوحات و الحروب ؟؟ دة دم الناس لسة فى ايديكم يا راجل مبردش و لا هيبرد .. 
و بعدين يخلصنا من المسلمين ليه ؟ دة احنا بنكفر عن ذنوبنا بيكم يا راجل :smile01 .. و نعمل دعاية بايه ؟؟ بلا خيبة هو حد بيفرح انه بيتضرب ؟ و مين العبقرى اللى مفهمك ان لو الاسلام وحش تبقى المسيحية حلوة ؟؟ المسيحية حلوة سواء الاسلام حلو ولا وحش .. و الاسلام دين حروب من غير دعاية 

و بلاش تهديد ربنا يخليك احسن انا بترعب و ركبى بتخبط على الجيران .. ما لو عندك حاجة عايز ترصها اتفضل حد منعك ؟؟ و لو كان عندك حاجة من زمان كان ايه اللى خلاك صابر علينا يا اخى و مواجهتناش بيها ؟؟ أد ايه قلبك كبير :t23: 

بالنسبة للتعليم الدينى و الجهلة اللى معهومش ابتدائية قديمة حتى مش هقدر افيدك فيها بصراحة .. أصل كل الكهنة عندنا متعلمين على درجة كويسة من التعليم و اغلبهم دارس فى الاكلريكية .. معرفش بصراحة انت تقصد مين بس اظن انك ادرى باللى بتتكلم عنه .. و اظن انه مش بايدينا هنا اننا نعلمهم للاسف :59:*


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

المحبة طريق شائك لا يستطيع أن يمشي عليه العظماء الذي يتمركزون حول ذواتهم، الباحثين عن الفرقة والدائمي الشكوى من كل ما يحيط بهم، لأنهم يلعنون دائماً الظلام وهو محيط بهم لا يريدون أن يخرجوا منه، ولأنهم يحاربون الظلام بالظلام، ولا يستطيعوا أن ينيروا ولو بشعاع واحد من النور، لذلك يشعرون بغصة ألم مريرة يورطهم أكثر في ظلام دامس يخرج الكراهية الشديدة التي تزداد يوماً بعد يوم...

والمحبة طريق رائع سلسل للمتضعين الذين يحملون روح الوداعة لأنهم أبناء سلام، يحيون في النور ويواجهون الظلمة بالنور الذي فيهم لكي يضيئوها فينفجر الصبح ويعم سلام دائم مع فرح بروح بساطة الوحدة في وطن جريح طعنه الكل بأوجاع الفرقة والتسابق على رشق كل واحد الآخر بأنه سبب كارثة هذا الوطن الذي يحتاج منا وقفة جادة وصادقة لكي نبني ولا نهدم، نزرع ولا نقلع، نطفي الحقد والكراهية ولا نشعلها بمدنا أياها ببنزين عدم السلام وكراهية الآخر ... 

أقبلوا محبتي ودموع حزن قلبي على وطن يتمزق بين رحى الفرقة والخصومة والتعنت ورفض الآخر والاتهامات المتواليه التي يدعمها المخربون وكل من ليس له في قلبه سلام ومحبة حقيقية وانفتاح بصيرة على الأحوال في واقعها العملي المُعاش...
ليتنا نخرج من هذه الصورة القاتمه ونعود لنبني ونزرع سلام يا أبناء السلام .... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*أقبح الله وجهه

ويلوموني لآنني تركت الاسلام ؟

لآ يهم .. صلوآتي لآخواننا في نيجيريا  ربنا يكون معاكم
*


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماخلاص بقى ياايرينى اسطوانة الاسلام والارهاب اتكسرت خلاص  غيرى بقى !!*
> *الاسلام جاى من السلام والكل عارف*
> *هما الارثوذكس اللى ابادوا المسلمين فى البوسنة يمثلوا المسيحية الارثوذكسية *
> *هى اى بلوة تلزقوها فى الاسلام .. دعاية*
> ...


*الاسلام جاى من السلام ... طب رايح على العاشر ولالا 
ياراجل اللاسلام هو الاسلام 
مش اسطوانات صدقنى 
اقرا تاريخك بعين محايدة 
ما هو قمة الجهل انك تعتبر ان الاسلام اتى بسلام وتمم مكارم الاخلاق والكلام ده لانه لو انت قريت دينك وتاريخه الاسود بعين محايده وبتدقيق  هتعرف انك  ماشي ورا خزعبلات شيطانيه  ومضحوك عليك  
*​


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماخلاص بقى ياايرينى اسطوانة الاسلام والارهاب اتكسرت خلاص  غيرى بقى !!*
> *الاسلام جاى من السلام والكل عارف*
> *هما الارثوذكس اللى ابادوا المسلمين فى البوسنة يمثلوا المسيحية الارثوذكسية *
> *هى اى بلوة تلزقوها فى الاسلام .. دعاية*
> ...


ومنذ متى كانت المرجعية الدينية تُقاس بحسب فُلة من تابعيها
العقيدة هي الأساس​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2012)

*أهم ردوا عليك يا ياسر

وفروا علىّ الرد 

مشكورييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماخلاص بقى ياايرينى اسطوانة الاسلام والارهاب اتكسرت خلاص  غيرى بقى !!*
> *الاسلام جاى من السلام والكل عارف*
> *هما الارثوذكس اللى ابادوا المسلمين فى البوسنة يمثلوا المسيحية الارثوذكسية *
> *هى اى بلوة تلزقوها فى الاسلام .. دعاية*
> ...


عارف ياسر المشكلة فى اية
ان فى تعاليم اسلامية بتشجع على هذة الافعال تحت مسمى الجهاد فى سبيل ونصرة دين اللة
ورينى تعاليم فى المسيحية تبيح الحرب لاجل نشر الدين
انتم اطلقتم على احتلالكم  لدول انها فتح وعلى غيركم انها احتلال  ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عارف ياسر المشكلة فى اية
> ان فى تعاليم اسلامية بتشجع على هذة الافعال تحت مسمى الجهاد فى سبيل ونصرة دين اللة
> ورينى تعاليم فى المسيحية تبيح الحرب لاجل نشر الدين
> انتم اطلقتم على احتلالكم لدول انها فتح وعلى غيركم انها احتلال ههههههه


*انا لن اريك الا المحبة التى فى المسيحية*
*وقد تكلمنا فى الاسلام كثيرا جدا*
*ولكن هى عادة اكتسبت طوال 30 عاما*
*حتى اصبحت ارى مسلمين مصريين قد تغيرت*
*نظرتهم لكم .. فمن الخاسر .. الجميع*​


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا لن اريك الا المحبة التى فى المسيحية*
> *وقد تكلمنا فى الاسلام كثيرا جدا*
> *ولكن هى عادة اكتسبت طوال 30 عاما*
> *حتى اصبحت ارى مسلمين مصريين قد تغيرت*
> *نظرتهم لكم .. فمن الخاسر .. الجميع*​


اكيد ياسر الجميع خاسر فى هذا
لكن من السبب ؟؟
لناخذ مصر كمثال مثلا
ارينى الاعتداءت  المسيحية مثلا على المسلمين ؟؟
والعكس


----------

